# Art: Defensive Weapon



## Team MMA (9 mo ago)

I've Created by Allah's help a Defensive Weapon.

Defensive Weapon is really "a wall" of mutually neutralizing Defense (me) by team MMA Offense. They say NF is in one Word neutral, i have on the other hand neutaralized coordinated attacks.

😁✌I'm ASD INFP and Love you

I coordinated the mainly.
I Defended against Defenestration.
I Defenestrated myself.

Socrates heard voices, i believe in this.


----------



## Edit (9 mo ago)

Team MMA said:


> I've Created by Allah's help a Defensive Weapon.
> 
> Defensive Weapon is really "a wall" of mutually neutralizing Defense (me) by team MMA Offense. They say NF is in one Word neutral, i have on the other hand neutaralized coordinated attacks.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for providing such a wonderful experience. This is fantastic. I am always on the lookout for nice and unusual things for myself.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Team MMA said:


> I've Created by Allah's help a Defensive Weapon.
> 
> Defensive Weapon is really "a wall" of mutually neutralizing Defense (me) by team MMA Offense. They say NF is in one Word neutral, i have on the other hand neutaralized coordinated attacks.
> 
> ...


Throwing yourself out windows?


----------



## Team MMA (9 mo ago)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Throwing yourself out windows?


Yes.

We at Team MMA (I'm Mustafa Mahmood Al-Saedy) disagree verbally about who _cast_ me out of the car or care. We agree though, being thrown out of a car in speed is same as being thrown out of care from a height.

When I was recieved at Hospital because Team MMA want to help, i couldn't express myself because The Truth is subtle. The doctor asked me: "You wanted air, right?" (For jumping out) ... I said Yes.

Later i concluded The Fart (Chemical Attack) in the car was extreme so I needed Air and jumped from The Car 😁


----------



## Team MMA (9 mo ago)

I'm thinking about something. Please help.

*S_J* is one of four temperaments which is Si. More as *IS_J*. Further i want to use *ISTJ* as reference point.

So geekpsychology calls Si for Guardian. I call introverted _more_ Royal, so Royal Guard.

The point is Royal Guard I-STJ always is perfect, when he converts/becomes hysterical NFP, then a good NFP is a dead/submitting NFP.

I'm referring to me I'm ASD meaning was ISTJ, and now posess a Defenestration on my CV as INFP. Do you think I can be included in Society as Royal Guard _but_ as INFP? Because ISTJ and INFP both have the exact same Cognitive Functions in their stack.


----------



## Team MMA (9 mo ago)

Good Morning,

I've been accuzed for being unfair, unjust. I am not God, of course, how can I be God? There is no way.

Anyone can/had Defensive Mechanisms. But I as [ASD MA INFP and ex-ISTJ] have a Defensive Weapon. Please understand, and hear me.

I told that lady effectively: I stand here, you can call Security or not, but you will accept i'm Introverted and good.

likewise I tell hackers. Of course hackers and lifeless have no Honor so I expect them to do their thing. Of course they are not allowed.

Peace


----------

